# Thorough RF 50mm f/1.2L review from CameraLabs



## YuengLinger (Oct 26, 2018)

Does it have its own "magic"?

https://www.cameralabs.com/canon-rf-50mm-f1-2l-usm-review/


----------



## Viggo (Oct 27, 2018)

Excellent ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 27, 2018)

I've been hoping for a more negative review, my bank-account will suffer, not to mention the cost of a possible divorce for wasting my (our!) money on - quote- "silly little toys you don't need.".


----------



## Viggo (Oct 27, 2018)

Del Paso said:


> I've been hoping for a more negative review, my bank-account will suffer, not to mention the cost of a possible divorce for wasting my (our!) money on - quote- "silly little toys you don't need.".


My wife says: “I don’t care, so you don’t get to care what I buy.” And that’s juuuust fine by me


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 27, 2018)

Viggo said:


> My wife says: “I don’t care, so you don’t get to care what I buy.” And that’s juuuust fine by me


Sounds too familiar!!!


----------

